# The New Forum



## TexasClodhopper

Well, it's about time!  This is a great forum now. You will all get to like this industry standard vBulletin forum.
One thing we RVers won't like is that we can't post our travel maps! 
View attachment 2
The best place for them will be the "Avatar" function and that is disabled at the forum level.
How about it RVUSA?  Can we get the Avatar so we can put our maps etc. with our posts?


----------



## Cindy Hendricks

Hello TexasClodHopper,

We've turned on the custom avatars.  Thanks for the heads up!!

Let us know if you have any other suggestions.  

Cindy Spencer


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Now that is service!  Thanks Cindy!

I like it that now we can edit our posts after posting and quote the person we're replying to.

Everyone should know that they should go through their "Profile" and make sure that everything is the way they want.

They should especially change their time zone setting to their local zone.

Cindy, the following should show the formatting codes since I enclosed the example within the "CODE" marks. I thought it worked when I first tried it, but after editing a bit it doesn't seem to work.



		Code:
	

[B]A sentence in bold will look like this.[/B]
A sentence that has an [I]italicized[/I] word looks like this.


*A sentence in bold will look like this.*
A sentence that has an _italicized_ word looks like this.


EDIT:  Now I am adding this line to show that I edited after I posted.





			
				Cindy Spencer;73731 said:
			
		

> Hello TexasClodHopper,
> 
> We've turned on the custom avatars.  Thanks for the heads up!!
> 
> Let us know if you have any other suggestions.
> 
> Cindy Spencer


----------



## Shadow

Just a test post!


----------



## rjf7g

This is a test post...


----------



## rjf7g

Another test....I have added a profile pic and an avatar...


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Getting used to it still....


----------



## Shadow

Still having trouble. What happen to tex"s map and rjf7g profile pic? They were there yesterday??


----------



## cougarkid

Everyone needs to go in and re-set ther personal preferences and check their profile page.
Turn on your avitar and re-pick the picture you want to use.
Only took a few minutes and I was back to normal.

Mike


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Do "RELOAD" on your browser, Butch. Yours might say "REFRESH".

*Assume that there's nothing "wrong" with the new forum stuff first*, and you will be able to fix your problems.

Like I said in a post above, go into your "Profile" and get that straight first.



			
				Shadow;73754 said:
			
		

> Still having trouble. What happen to tex"s map and rjf7g profile pic? They were there yesterday??


----------



## Shadow

Well just may have to wait till the M/G. Updated everything  i could find. In fact the only way  i can get back to the forum is through the e-mail link or history browser. Need to go find me a geek r us I guess!


----------



## Cindy Hendricks

Couple things...
1.  I'm working on the profile picture / avatar image with my programmer as I can't see either of them.
2.  To get to the RV Talk Forum, you can go to www.RVUSA.com and click on RV Forum on the left side in the green section.

Is there anything else you guys are having trouble with?  If so, post them here and I'll get to them ASAP.

Cindy


----------



## Cindy Hendricks

I've found it.  To turn on Signatures, Avatars and Images, go to Settings (top, right), General Settings (left side of the page), scroll down to the Thread Display Options and put a check in the three items there if you want to view them, scroll to the bottom and click the Save Changes button.

Also, I'm posting information about the more common items that you may be looking for on this new forum in the *Helpful Hints for RVUSA.com *section:  http://www.rvusa.com/forum/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php/16-Helpful-Hints-for-RVUSA.com

Cindy


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Butch,
I got to this site thru the e-mail link and then saved it as a favorite.  After that, I deleted the old forum link, as it was not working anyway for me.  Now, I can come straight here and not go thru the main page of RVUSA, no offense Cindy.


----------



## Cindy Hendricks

None taken Ken.  I figured once he go to the new Forum page he could bookmark it / add it to favorites...


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Butch, this is the key to your problem. Cindy has solved it. You need to check some boxes!



			
				Cindy Spencer;73774 said:
			
		

> I've found it.  To turn on Signatures, Avatars and Images, go to Settings (top, right), General Settings (left side of the page), scroll down to the Thread Display Options and put a check in the three items there if you want to view them, scroll to the bottom and click the Save Changes button.


----------



## Shadow

Got it! Tks everyone....  :d


----------



## akjimny

Well, let's see if this works..  Old dogs and new tricks.........


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Cindy, I notice that under the main forum page each separate forum section has an "!Forum description" showing.

PS. Yes I know it's a holiday weekend, but get to cracking that whip! (We _know_ you have one! )


----------



## try2findus

Ok, I should do a TEST also.  Gosh, it is soooo windy and raining like crazy...Thanks Lee

I don't see my smileys :-(

Help Tex.


----------



## try2findus

I cannot find out how to put our profile picture back.  Sorry, but it is going to take some getting use too.  So far, not liking it...


----------



## whitey

Just a Test i think i got everthing working.


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Your "profile picture" is now called an 'Avatar'. So, you go to "Forum Actions" "Edit Profile" "Edit Avatar" (on the left)



			
				try2findus;73815 said:
			
		

> I cannot find out how to put our profile picture back.  Sorry, but it is going to take some getting use too.  So far, not liking it...


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Smileys are in the tool formatting bar above your edited text. It's a button that, well, has a smiley on it. 



			
				try2findus;73814 said:
			
		

> Ok, I should do a TEST also.  Gosh, it is soooo windy and raining like crazy...Thanks Lee
> 
> I don't see my smileys :-(
> 
> Help Tex.


----------



## TexasClodhopper

PLEASE NOTE ALL

A very important section in your Profile is the Profile Privacy section. It defaults to "Everyone" being able to see everything that is yours.  I suggest you change it to at least "Registered Members" to keep outsiders from reading your stuff.


----------



## Guest

goona take some getting used too ,, i liked the old bbs style ,, but that is just me ,, 
OK now once agian where is the smilies menu ??? can't seem to find it
and how can i find who is online ,,without going to a post ???


----------



## try2findus

Ok, I may have worked out a few kinks...but still do not see the smileys :-(


----------



## TexasClodhopper

The smilies are here! The smilies are here! The smilies are here!
View attachment 6


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Man! You must be really _OLD_! 


			
				730;73826 said:
			
		

> ... i liked the old bbs style ...


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Cindy, there doesn't appear to be a way to ADD tags to a post in the EDIT process. Once you post, the tag field goes away never to be seen again.


----------



## Shadow

Tex, the smilies don't show there on mine. I have to go to another page. Must be in our setup somwhere!


----------



## try2findus

Tex, sniff sniff, I have NO SMILIES...I PROMISE.  Wait, trying something,


----------



## try2findus

I see one now on my post but for the life of me, STILL don't see a line with smilies on it.


----------



## try2findus

Tex, that is NOT on my line...I PROMISE, there are no smileys on my line.  There must be a setting I have missed.  

Maybe "someone" who knows how to use these elusive smilies can show me at the M&G???!!


----------



## Shadow

Think Tex will be very busy at the M/G!!


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Fix For No Smilies

Aha!

Look at this ... View attachment 7

Go to "Settings" (at the far upper right next to Log Out)
Go to "General Settings" (on the left panel)
Go to "Miscellaneous Options" (scroll way down the page)

If you have it set on "Basic Editor" then _no smilies_.
If you have it set to either of the others then _smilies_.
:approve:


----------



## Triple E

TexasClodhopper;73830 said:
			
		

> The smilies are here! The smilies are here! The smilies are here!
> View attachment 6



?????????Where??????


----------



## Triple E

Ok Tex I found it.  I was not going down the page far enough.  :approve:  Thank you, thank you, and thank you.  Ok, next question;  when or why would you use the "*Go Advanced*" button?


----------



## TexasClodhopper

The "Go Advanced" is just another editor with a few more ways to present your post to the forum.

As long as you have your editor set to to at least the "Standard Editor", you'll have most of everything you need in the "Quick Reply" area at the bottom of each page.


			
				Triple E;73847 said:
			
		

> Ok Tex I found it.  I was not going down the page far enough.  :approve:  Thank you, thank you, and thank you.  Ok, next question;  when or why would you use the "*Go Advanced*" button?


----------



## Triple E

Ahh!  *I think* I have it all figured out now.  Thanks for all of your help Tex.  Oh by the way, you will have to take all of the pictures for at the M & G.  :approve:


----------



## Shadow

Aha...... :approve:


----------



## try2findus

Tex-:laugh:  NOW I have smilies!! Thank You! :approve:


----------



## akjimny

This is getting harder than Chinese arithmetic.  Old dog - new tricks..........


----------



## Cindy Hendricks

I see it...



			
				TexasClodhopper;73810 said:
			
		

> Cindy, I notice that under the main forum page each separate forum section has an "!Forum description" showing.
> 
> PS. Yes I know it's a holiday weekend, but get to cracking that whip! (We _know_ you have one! )



I see it Tex.  I'll ask my programmer about it and either get some relevant text there or remove it.  Thanks!!

Cindy


----------



## brodavid

thanks to all who worked on this


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Cindy, how about moving GiGiTopCat's post into a thread by itself so it won't get lost in this thread?


----------



## big bilko

Quick test. BIG BILKO


----------



## Cindy Hendricks

TexasClodhopper;73902 said:
			
		

> Cindy, how about moving GiGiTopCat's post into a thread by itself so it won't get lost in this thread?



Done Tex - thanks.

Cindy


----------



## Cindy Hendricks

Good Afternoon,

My programmer just ran some updates so that everyone can now view avatars, profile pictures, images, view the standard reply box (see smilies), etc., so there should be no need to manually update your user settings.  

Cindy


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

*Cindy, Thanks for the great forum!  *


----------



## Shadow

And Happy Birthday Cindy!!


----------



## try2findus

Getting better...

Old dog...new tricks... 

Ken, I see YOU like the new formatting!


----------



## try2findus

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CINDY!


----------



## brodavid

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CINDY:approve:


----------



## Guest

got one question ,, what happened to the albums ??? did they not get transfered over to the new ??? Just wondering


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Rod it right!

I've seen where the access to Albums is, but I never actually tried to access mine. Go to the blue menu line above, click "Community" then click "Albums".

My albums were either not transferred, or I don't have access to them.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Neither were mine Tex.....dang it.


----------



## brodavid

you guys are right no albums


----------



## Guest

yep ,, same here ,, it shows i have no albums


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Bad news on the albums, folks. They don't get transferred over to this new forum. We'll have to recreate them from scratch, or just say, "Ding Dong Dangit!" real loud 12 times. 

PS. Cindy will be sending out an email to all involved. All is not lost! There's hope yet to be seen. Don't despair. Grab ahold and hang on!


----------



## big bilko

I have no albums either and just testing my smilies:afro::stupid::triumphant:IT WORKS>  Regards  BIG BILKO>


----------



## Cindy Hendricks

Thanks for all the birthday wishes!!  I was actually in Dallas preparing for the NATDA show on my birthday.  I posted some pictures on my Facebook page if you'd like to check them out:  http://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/?set=a.2177957661105.118248.1611790381&type=1

Also, I sent an email to each user that had an Album on our old Forum page.  If you have any questions, please let me know.

Cindy


----------



## TexasClodhopper

I know I had a bunch of albums. Don't bother with the email. I probably won't put any more photos here.


----------



## TexasClodhopper

WandaLust, if you can read this regarding your posting problem and getting "Bad Request" messages.

Try removing all of the funny looking characters from your signature: "~~~~~~


----------



## TexasClodhopper

WandaLust, what browser are you using? What version is your browser? 

Find out how to "clear the cache" in your browser. I think it is Control-F5 on the Internet Explorer browser.

Can you shift to a different browser to see if the problem goes away. Google has a new one out, so try it on this problem. (http://www.google.com/chrome/)


----------



## WandaLust

Sigfile images are not allowed here?


----------



## TexasClodhopper

The only way I've found to put an image in the signature is by reference. Sigs don't show images directly.

You can go to your profile and edit your Avatar to put the photo in the left side-bar.


----------

